# Predator Control



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

I utilize dogs and a Jenny to keep away predators. I have very little predator problems even though I am located in a National Forest where there are Coyotes, Bobcats, Fox, Raccoons, Opossums, Black Bear. There is nothing but miles of forest behind me. I have not had to kill anything & would not want to as the predators around me respect the boundaries.

As far as aerial predators, I find that the resident (nesting close by) Red Shouldered Hawks keep away the other birds of prey along with my Toulouse Geese.

My pasture horseshoes around my home, barns and coops so anything coming out of the deep woods must cross open pasture with my Jenny:


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm in Wisconsin surrounded by woods. We have Cougars, bears, wolves, coyotes, fishers, owls, raccoons, hawks , eagles, ect and I have yet to loose a bird. I dont have predator protection but either us, the kids, or the dog are always outside. I've also never had to trap or shoot a predator. Which actually surprises me since we know they are there.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Only predator problem I've had is the sneaking chippy I chased up yesterday who "thought" he was going to get a free meal in the run. I have the coop run door open when I let the girls out to play - while supervised by us and our german shepard (Lily). Lily takes her chicken sitting job very seriously.  Lots of predators where I'm at too. Thankfully have not seen any pine snakes this year. Been worried about those. They can get so huge. NOT welcome in my yard!


----------



## FairWinds (Jun 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I have a predator problem. I've had several birds disappear without even a "poof" of feathers (although I've had plenty of "poofs" as well). We have coyotes, foxes, owls, hawks, eagles, and actually had a black bear run across the yard a few weeks ago. I'm just not sure which is the biggest culprit. I live on a large prairie so pretty much any Florida predator can be found out there. My dogs go down with me at night to feed up, and I have several horses running loose in the area (I know they're not as good as donkeys). I have heard of a bit of a movable roof that the chickens can run under to get away from aerial attacks, has anyone ever seen/used one of these?


----------



## Chiefbuzz (Jun 21, 2012)

OK. I'm new to this but was raised up with chickens as a kid. I had to feed them and clean the coop and all but now the wife has gone fresh eggs and all. I find myself loving it and those dang birds are so funny to watch. I was out cutting wood the other day and seen this thing creeping in the tall grass, when I looked again it was gone, today I was doing some tractor work and I got a good look and its a Fisher Cat which love chicken Oh and our neighbor cat also from the way things look. 

My wife is upset but I did talk her out of moving all the chickens and ducks into the house tonight so far but does anyone know a good things or way to to get rid of it. We have about 5 acres mainly woods and a small open pasture. I like the Jenny ideal but fencing would cost a bunch right now. It looks like its in my brush pile which will be gone after first snow. I don't want to hunt it but will if need be as times tought and the chicken are part of our food source not that cats...... How would one of those Cats look as a hat??


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I refer you to Cogburn. Private message him. He's all that with predators and such.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Chiefbuzz said:


> OK. I'm new to this but was raised up with chickens as a kid. I had to feed them and clean the coop and all but now the wife has gone fresh eggs and all. I find myself loving it and those dang birds are so funny to watch. I was out cutting wood the other day and seen this thing creeping in the tall grass, when I looked again it was gone, today I was doing some tractor work and I got a good look and its a Fisher Cat which love chicken Oh and our neighbor cat also from the way things look.
> 
> My wife is upset but I did talk her out of moving all the chickens and ducks into the house tonight so far but does anyone know a good things or way to to get rid of it. We have about 5 acres mainly woods and a small open pasture. I like the Jenny ideal but fencing would cost a bunch right now. It looks like its in my brush pile which will be gone after first snow. I don't want to hunt it but will if need be as times tought and the chicken are part of our food source not that cats...... How would one of those Cats look as a hat??


The fisher is a cool animal, until they come to the house for dinner ... and you are right, they love chicken or an other critter they can get.

Are the chickens and ducks in a coop at night or just a fenced area? If they have a coop (with a wooden floor) I would not worry much, aslong as you can lock them in at night.

Also electric fencing is being used in our area for the coyotes and other wild critters ... Which is working ... The fencing is put around/outside of the run and or coop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chiefbuzz (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes they are locked up at night, but what about the day time? They are in a large run with a 6' chain link type fence but the top is open they have cover from anything flying but if something was to climb over it would be free game or dinner


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Apyl said:


> I'm in Wisconsin surrounded by woods. We have Cougars, bears, wolves, coyotes, fishers, owls, raccoons, hawks , eagles, ect and I have yet to loose a bird. I dont have predator protection but either us, the kids, or the dog are always outside. I've also never had to trap or shoot a predator. Which actually surprises me since we know they are there.


I was going to start a thread but I will piggy back on this one.

Last night I did not close the coop door and lost three birds.

I have no idea what it was but every night I am going to close the door, if they die in the day I think it's the cats.

We don't have a donkey and have to keep our big dog removed else she will kill them. Kind of looking for more options, perhaps a donkey is a good idea, are they like goats in regards to destroying everything? I have 12 acres it could roam, plenty for a single donkey?


----------



## crazybirdchick (Sep 18, 2012)

I had a terrible problem this Spring with Raccoons and Coyotes. They took every single chicken I had. I asked around for a cheap solution for protection and someone said get mean geese. I now have 3 Chinese geese that are mean as could be, but have actually watched them chase off both ***** and coyotes. They are fearless and stay out all night on watch along with the ducks. The chickens get shut in every night, but run free all day and I haven't lost one of the 70. As long as you don't mind getting chased, hissed at, and attempted biting (so far) I am impressed.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I had a black snake in my coop this summer cuz I didn't get any eggs for a week or two and found it laying the egg boxes killed one little chick ( poor chick) nice silkie . Then we shot it that day


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Look into Guard Animals ... donkey or a dog like the Great Pyrenees ... Right now (after fencing) the guard animal is ranking rather high with wildlife management ... We have a mini jack now, he is young but I like what I see. We had ( note I did say "had") Great Pyrenees ... and they did a good job ... till the folks next door started to bring them treats ... T-bone steak like treats. 

I ask them not to feed the dogs bones but that went in one ear and out the other. The dogs put the folks next dog within their area ... and then they (the folks down the road) started to bitch because the dogs made their way over to their house morning and night ... 

The Pyrenees was a great dog and did a good job with all the critters, chickens on up to the horses till the folks down the road ... (rant) and we moved them on to another farm, without folks just down the road.

Where I hear they are doing a great job ... looking after the homestead critters.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

They say if u grow em up from a pup with chickens they'll protect them which my border collie is good with em now I can put her with em no problem


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

DansChickens said:


> They say if u grow em up from a pup with chickens they'll protect them which my border collie is good with em now I can put her with em no problem


I agree ... if the grows up with them they are "In the club" lol unless we are talking about my corgi cross... (dang dog) ... but she is getting better.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I know I got a 80 lb rott rott welier I've probably lost 5 chickens to em can't control his playful and fighter side he think he owns the whole yard and woods what ever comes to mind for him haha


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

DansChickens said:


> I know I got a 80 lb rott rott welier I've probably lost 5 chickens to em can't control his playful and fighter side he think he owns the whole yard and woods what ever comes to mind for him haha


One trick ... that has worked for us. If you "see" the dog kill a chicken, tie the chicken to their neck.

No you can't get near the dog (if the weather is hot) for a few days but it works! ... I have done this more than a few times over the years ... It works!!!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks next time he does it I will try it (hopefully never soon ) haha


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Pink Floyd is a great pup, and already has woke me up with 2 skunks outside (14 weeks old now) but I've had Great Pyrenees before with 20+ Boer Goats and they are the Best!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to the machine.


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

> We don't have a donkey and have to keep our big dog removed else she will kill them. Kind of looking for more options, perhaps a donkey is a good idea, are they like goats in regards to destroying everything?


Donkeys are not as bad as goats about destroying things. At least, mine is not. Now my cows are somewhat destructive. The cows will tear up a gate, tear up a manger, knock down a fence. The one thing you do have to be aware of is that the Donkey is just protecting her territory (and NOT protecting the chickens per se), so some Donkeys will kill the chickens. I once observed my Donkey trying to stomp my Game hen and her young chicks. The chicks scattered in all directions & she didn't get any of them. Occasionally, she will chase a chicken, though not as seriously as I observed on that occasion. The chickens have learned not to get as close to the donkey & to be wary of her. In contrast, the chickens will even walk under the cows, so they are distinguishing the donkey from the cows.

Generally, a Jenny or gelded Jack is best. I had an intact Jack and he was great in that, he was very human friendly and also, he was not aggressive with the chickens at all (unlike the Jenny) but he was aggressive toward my Bull. I was awoke in the middle of the night (2 a.m.) to the sounds of my Bull bellowing like he was being killed. It would be the Jack. This happened on several occasions. One time he had the Bull down in my pond. I had to run down, wade into the pond and pull the Jack off the Bull. My Bull had cut marks all over his neck. I decided then I would follow the advice I had been given & get a Jenny (and get rid of the Jack).

Like all the animals on the place, my Jenny also hates my Toulouse Geese. The geese only tried to intimidate her one time, and she lowered her ears and went after them. They actually took to the air and flew to get away from her. Now, they keep their distance from her. Donkeys are going to vary in this regard as to what they are aggressive towards. However, most Donkeys will be canine aggressive (but know that not all of them).

I also have to be watchful that my 13 year old Maltease does not wander in the pasture without me. It would take just a second for my Jenny to kill him (then I would have to kill her).

My Jenny is all that is on the farm today between the coyotes and the chickens because my good dog is at the Vet having to get chemo for a cancerous tumor. She has once a week for 4 more weeks after today so i am counting on the Jenny today.


----------



## Stellar (Aug 10, 2012)

I have an electric fence and two donkeys on the property.


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am fortunate that where I live I don't have a predator problem. My area is 1+ acre lots with no deed restrictions. I've seen loose dogs, hawks, and racoons, but they don't bother my chickens--probably because we have a cat and 3 dogs that are in and out of the house all day. The dogs usually alert us to anything moving around outside. My coops are constructed of wood and hardware cloth. My yard is fenced with chain-link. I have read many articles and threads about predators though, to learn about predator identification and prevention, and to support those of you who have these issues. 
I love the idea of a jenny or geese to protect your flocks! I was chased and bitten by geese as a kid, so I'm still afraid of them!!


----------



## TeenaMarie (Aug 6, 2012)

I haven't had any predator problems as of yet but I am just in case we purchased a Nite Guard Solar NG-001 Predator Control Light, Single Pack from Amazon for just under $18. So far so good.


----------



## Toni (Jun 27, 2012)

Our llamas keep coyotes and fox away. They also keep hawks away just by their presence. At night our chickens our locked in their predator safe coop.


----------



## dirtdiva (Jul 5, 2012)

our coop/run is surrounded by horse wire fencing, a hot wire at the top of run and bottom of run, and covered with aviary netting. the run/coop are inside fenced pasture.. we allow supervised range time for the chickens as we have numerous redtail hawks and owls in our forest. we also have a male and female guinea who alert everyone if there is anything unusual in the area.


----------



## DanielS (Jul 19, 2012)

We have two Chinese Crested dogs. They are not very scary, but it works. We also have a mini donkey.


----------



## crtrlovr (Aug 6, 2012)

I lost several birds 2 years ago within a matter of a couple of weeks to a persistent coyote (she snatched my beautiful white guinea as she was following me on the riding mower, getting the bugs & grass clippings in broad daylight, about 11:30 a.m.). That's when my dear husband had a 55'X100' 6' high chain link run put in. This past summer I covered the entire run with 2" aviary mesh. We also put 3 strands of hot wire on the fence; it gets plugged in every night. Had a turkey-sized auto coop door installed for winter so I don't have to leave the big people-size door open all day. We'd had a few issues before the hotwire & chainlink, but none since then. I do let them semi-free range in the yard and in a fenced area adjacent to their run b/c the run looks like a moonscape ... :-/ Only thing growing in there is some nettles that are even too nasty for the chickens to eat!  It's heartbreaking to lose chicks or full grown chickens to a predator; I feel your pain, those who've BTDT.


----------



## wyandotte (Jul 20, 2012)

My coop is place right next to my home in my fenced garden. The run is totally enclosed with rock around the perimeter. The coop is 2.5' above the ground and my chickens are closed in every night. I have 11 dogs who run the yard at various times of the day and even though I don't leave them out at night they keep even the squirrels from coming close!


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

We have everything from coyotes, eagles, hawks, raccoons, weasels,and mink trying to get our birds. Our fantastic shepherd keeps them all away and really earns her fireside bed and special treats for her commitment to protecting our flock. I use netting over the larger pens to keep the bald eagles out after they got one and my son shot the coyote who made the mistake of digging under the fence and then forgot where his tunnel was! But the worst predators by far are dogs who are let out to run. I don't think people realize what their beloved pets do when running around neighborhoods.


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hot wire is terrific! We use it to keep the raccoons away. it is hilarious to hear them climb the fence and then hit the wire-oh the angry chatter and scolding!


----------



## bonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

*control*

We live in a suburban area surrounded by foothills. The bears don't come quite this far and the coyotes haven't figured out what is in our backyard, yet. There is a family of 5 raccoons that my dogs have a STANDOFF with every night and the ladies are locked in and glad to have the secure chicken run.


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

*CHICKS-in the-WOODS*

I have solar lights and solar Nite Guard , Plus Animal away, my pens are wire tops lock my chicks up tight at night.....So far so good, am dreading anything getting hurt or killed. I have only seen 1 hawk sitting on the fence that's when I wired all the tops. I also bought a 10 mile hot wire fence but haven't put it up yet.
I live deep in the woods of NW Wisconsin, my big chicks run the woods everyday and come home every night to roost in a locked horse trailer.......

I just can not say enough about Nite Guard, my yard is lit up like a space ship that has landed out there..........so far so good


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay, so I hesitate to bring this up, but..... has anyone tried human urine marking the yard or buildings. I hear this is a very effective strategy.


----------



## jmturner (Jul 6, 2012)

rooster helps he is very vocal. I lock chickens at night.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I pee at different locations around the house and yard, and keep it freshened up as much as I can each day. So far so good..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I knew I heard it somewhere. Lol. I didn't remember it was you, Cog. Lol. Well there ya go. Personal testimony! ;-).


----------



## chickycat (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, I won't be much help on this topic. I had 27 chickens, 2 coops, one banties and one regular chickens. The first two years, no problem, then all of a sudden chickens began to disappear. It was all happening in the early afternoon and everything I read said most the predators hunted at dusk and dawn. Then, I saw it, a fox had one of my silkies in it's mouth and was backing through the fence. This fence is at the top of the hill and just a field fence and there was no way to put a better fence up as we do not own the property. I don't know how, the hill is very steep, but I ran up it and got that chicken out of the foxes mouth. She was okay. But we just kept losing chickens. One of the carcasses was left behind so we poisoned it and the killing stopped for a while. But I was down to 10 chickens. Well, another attack, four gone, with one dead silkie left behind. But the culprit was seen. A bobcat. In broad daylight, early afternoon, with people all around and right next to the highway. I kept the chickens cooped up for a couple months. Then started letting them out. Nothing for three months. Went to the store, came home and four chickens gone and a dead silkie left behind, and one remaining chicken with her tail ripped out. Again, broad daylight, early afternoon, right by a highway, totally open area. No people around this time. We are giving away the last chicken to a friend. We are moving to WV and will just start over there. This time we will be using chicken tractors, or a donkey and good fencing.
So do not believe when you read that these predators only hunt at dawn and dusk. Not true.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That was quite a story. Hope you do better in WV. Poor chickens, poor you!


----------



## SueEllen_k (Jul 3, 2012)

We haven't had any predator problems, we live in the city and we have a chain link fenced yard. The only other animals that have gotten into our yard, are occasional bunnies and squirrels.


----------



## ethel (Jul 23, 2012)

We have an electric fence and a wire fence around most of our property.Our dog Fred was very good at defending our ladies.Sadly we lost him 3 years ago. We thought our girls were safe,but one day a dog managed to get into our yard(he dug under the fence in the wooded area).He attacked all 10 hens ripping and pulling feathers from them. They were screaming and trying to hide under piles of leaves.

I have arthritis and it is very hard to get around,but I managed to throw lawn chairs and rocks and get him off the ladies. He ran back to the fence area where he had dug in and ran,but a few minutes later while I was trying to calm the girls and get them in their coop(our coop has an outdoor area that is very safe)he came back with another dog. I had my husband's rifle and I shot at them.They ran away. I kept the girls locked up until Ed got home. He buried the fence deep into the ground(we have 3 acres,and one acre is for the ladies.He also installed electric fencing top and bottom(the fence is 6 foot high). And this seemed to do the trick. No more problems. It was very upsetting and awful to hear them scream.They all survived and we were so glad for that. They are our feather babies!


----------



## DarksideManorFarm (Aug 25, 2012)

*Hanover, Virginia*

We are about 40 miles northwest of Richmond and it's pretty rural around here. Bear, fox, coyote, bobcat, raccoon, opossum, snakes are all abundant...but the main predator in this particular part of Hanover county, is the skunk. We trapped and relocated one and did kill another...we did lose 4 chickens to the skunks. We could smell skunk in the house at night, we would go outside and be missing a chicken. The chickens that were lost were geriatric free rangers that were too aggressive to keep in the coop with the more docile chickens. Our coop is impermeable to everything short of a bear, and it would be too much trouble for a bear to bother with. Totally overbuilt by my fiancé a few years ago. It has an attached pen that is more than sufficient at the moment, and we move the pen from one side to the other when the grass gers low. We have 2 chicken openings for them, one being locked and unused when the pen is on the opposite side. We lock all of them inside at night, whether they like it or not! No problems with any predators going after birds in the coop. The pen is also covered with fence and a tarp over half of that for shade.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Our neighborhood has had a fisher cat skulking around eating people's cats for a few years now. We also have coyotes, black bear, hawks, foxes, skunks, racoons, great horned owls, you name it. I was worried about this being new to chickens and all but my Pit Bull has taken on the job herself. She refuses to sleep indoors now... she'd rather keep guard of the chicken coop (which she does VERY well - she's been chasing something off, though I can't tell what yet! I run to the window whenever she barks because she's not a barky dog. I always know somethings up!)


----------



## Stryker777 (Jun 20, 2012)

We have had predator problems in the past. However, we are trappers so the skill has saved us. We use cage traps all year. Only when we forget to set the traps around our pen do we have issues. 

The worst time of year is fall. opossums and raccoons start feeding since the berries are gone. The best thing we have found is to set a cage trap, put a piece of pvc pipe across the back end with several different sized holes drilled in it. Place pieces of marshmallows in each hole and a few around the trap. Raccoons and opossums love em. Sometimes we leave a large marshmallow in there also because it looks like an egg in the moon light.

All it takes is disposing of a pest once in a while and the chickens remain safe.


----------



## animalduck (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a chicken tractor and predators have not been a problem yet. I do live in a subdivision in the country.
So not as remote as some of you guys ,but wish I were.


----------



## Lonnie (Jul 13, 2012)

So far the only predator issues we have had is with our Dog Tug. He is a queensland cross and thinks chickens are for playing "tug-o-war" so he is currently serving a life sentence in the dog run, never to see freedom again as long as there are small prey like critters on the place. A friend who has a CSA near us lost several of her birds to Goshawks and we were discussing ways of combating them. I know we will eventually have issues because we have coyotes and Fox for sure, but of course we will deal with that when we come to it. Glad the rest of you are posting your solutions so maybe I can prevent.


----------



## cjam820 (Aug 8, 2012)

My chicks free-ranged their first 3 months, no problems (I was probably lucky). Now they are in a small coop & run, still no problems so far (knock on wood). Up to this point, the biggest threat is from my Queensland. She tries to chase them - don't know what she would do with them if she caught one, don't want to find out! I would like to add electric fencing around the coop, as a jenny is not an option for me, is that hard to rig up? The geese idea appeals to me also, they might keep the dogs in line as well!


----------



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

I am in NW Oregon. We have black bears here, cougars, coyotes, wolverines, badgers, fishers, raccoons, possums, stray dogs (lost some a few years back to them) and of course we're overrun with Redtail Hawks, owls and Turkey Vultures (and the occassional sasquatch....lol).

I think our last killing was by raccoon that climbed over the inner wall via the straw stack, into the chickens roosting area as we found one without its head and innerds. We have a 14 foot by 40 foot horse barn. When we got to it, all was open with stall walls only. For horses this is fine. but not for chickens. We first put a door along the stall walkway wall. So the barn door closes, and so does the door we added, then at night it is completely closed in. However, we failed to take care of the high spots in the rafters, which was open above the 7 foot high stall wall. This was our mistake.

We again divided the 14 by 14 area they had into a 8 by 14 area, took chicken wire and tacked it along any open spots up above. Added a threshold under our addition door (making it impossible to dig under). We filled any gaps on the bottom parts of the wall (prior horse occupants had pawed holes and low spots).

Our sliding barn door has a little gap at the bottom, so we just took a 2x4 piece and use it to jam up against the door to make it flush with the frame. 

Daytime, well they free range, and that is a risk, but they are really good at hiding under the big group of David Douglas fir trees near the barn and they have water over there, so they are fine when hawks and vultures are out. We did have a coyote attack during the day. This was when our upper field was still open to the lower field. Since we lease the place, we're really not at liberty to change things drastically, so we opted to fence right along the top of the slope. This has deterred the coyotes, although it is yet finished and as secure as it needs to be. I need to get out there and get it all done.

So, the ideal fencing along a chicken area is fencing that is folded to an "L" with the bottom of the "L" facing outward, then staked into the ground all along your fence line. This deters digging uder it as coyotes will do. Making the fencing 5 feet or better deters their desire to jump it if they are unsure about getting back over away from humans, they probably won't try (though, hungry enough, they still might, people have seen them "climbing" field fencing paw over paw to get into chicken runs). 

For free rangers, daytime can be their downfall. Just make sure they have trees to be under. The more trees the better. If you lack trees, I saw an article about putting up tall posts and stringing up netting, like a canopy of sorts. If you were cash strapped and felt it was really necessary, string up that orange construction fencing to those posts, its cheap. Loud looking, sort of tacky, but it could help your chickens be safer, plus it would add some dappled shade too.

I have seen lots of fantastically predator proof housing and runs around here. However, those kind take a nice chunk of change and lots of planning and time. My area is too big for building anything totally predator proof. I do the very best I can and realize at one time or another I am going to lose a bird or two. I also know each time I lose one in a different way than last I learn from it and find the deterrant for that way a predator got to them, and the odds get less and less. 

By the way, I suggest the tall fencing when you have cats too. We lost one of ours in May, I am pretty sure to those same coyotes. We were heavily hurt by this, our cats are family, and the idea of this, to this cat was heartwrenching. Needless to say I was trying to employ family members that hunt to come kill of some local coyotes (we have too many out here, neighbor told us one senile farmer was feeding them, he felt sorry for the "dogs" that were hungry, and of course with good diet their numbers climbed), since coyotes are "varmits" (like Yosemite Sam used to say), they can be hunted with no limits so long as you have a hunting license. I was just hanging around the field in the dark with my pitchfork hoping to catch one...yeah I was going to nail those killers.


----------



## mshow (Jul 31, 2012)

After loosing 2 chickens the first night they were outside. Our chickens are locked in their coop as soon as it gets dark. Our Rooster before he died was their protector. He saw the other 2 get killed and would make sure everyone was inside just before dark. We then just close the door. We have not had a problem with predators during the day time as of yet. Although recently we have 3 foxes running around. But so far they have not touched the chickens. At one point we had some bunnies that found their way into the coop and they would hang out and eat the corn.


----------



## Izzymoon (Aug 16, 2012)

I haven't had any wildlife issues at all. I did have my tiny mini dachshund puppy grab one of my chickens and try to kill her, thank goodness I was standing right there. She has recovered and all is well in the flock.


----------



## eggrookie2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no controls in the daytime except that Im home and might witness a hawk or neighbor dog eating a bird! (never happened yet) But at night we have coyotes, bobcats, possum and the like so they are in chicken Fort Knoxx. If Im not home in the daytime they are in an enclosed run (wire with a netting top to keep hawks out) the run has a hog wire "skirt" extending 2 feet from bottom of fence and stacked river rock on top to keep diggers out. 2 of my 3 dogs are totally untrustworthy and are likely the biggest threat!


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

We have every predator mentioned in all the posts to the thread. For years we've had Poultry Net from Premier 1. During that time, we've only lost one bird and I think it was to a fox who was able to slide under the fence where there was a high spot. Since then, we've increased the size of our flock and let them free range outside of their fence sometimes. We've lost several chickens doing that, but I think most of the losses were to a neighborhood dog. I've noticed that a woman who used to walk with her dog off leash all the time mysteriously began keeping her dog on a leash the day after we lost an Easter Egger.

So anyway, I highly recommend the Premier 1 poultry fence. Even keeps weasels out (as long as you don't make it so taught that there are gaps under it, like I did).


----------



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

I know people here will dig a trench right where their fencing is going to be, bury the wire, then continuing it up into a complete wood frame top to bottom. This is really good, especially for the many people we know who live further into the mountains, it's totally necessary. We're in established farmland where tree's have been cleared in large swaths for over a century, and that kind of pen is unecessary. 

I know some people become extremeley upset over their chicken losses, but I suppose my outlook is that they are chickens, I keep them not as pets but as livestock. Honestly, of all livestock, they are much easier to replace than if we'd had a wolf attack cattle. The attacks are infrequent enough if and when they happen, so going all out monetarily is not justifiable. We just make sure they are secure at night and not to let them out till it is full daylight, which deters a good portion of the attacks. Our banty rooster makes sure they go in before it gets dark, otherwise some of those hens would find a spot that appeared light enough and continue scratching and foraging! We make sure we're there when the last hen walks into the barn and we lock them in tight.

One other deterrant. Be out there enough to make most predators think twice about coming around. Lastly...an old farmer out here once told us that having the guys go "mark" the perimeter of your place works for coyotes...sure we've tried it. Does it work? Hard to say, just don't let your neighbors see you doing it they'll think your nuts!!LOL


----------



## LdMorgan (Jun 20, 2012)

*Chicken Tractor*

I have six hens in rural Central FL. We have a lot of assorted predators. The worst problems I've had were from neighbor's dogs that were allowed to run free.

I've had owls, hawks, and a bald eagle hunting my hens, but they all went away hungry.

I have a Hen Haven Chicken Tractor, and it does a fine job of keeping predators out. I don't even bother to close the coop except in the very coldest weather.

I also have a 10' dia extended run made from horse fence that is super easy to move, (no fence posts) and also completely covered to give shade & protection from hawks & such.

Since both the run and the tractor are fully covered, cats are no problem. They'd scale my 8' fence back in the Bad Ole' Days when I had an uncovered run.

Chicken tractors are great, as long as they are easy to move.


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

I had a funny predator moment one time. My large Langshans were free ranging in a back pasture and having had a problem with an errant daytime coyote, I was keeping an eye on them. To my horror I saw in the distance what looked like a coyote sitting in the field and my langshans were walking around it! Grabbing my buckshot-loaded shotgun, I ran out to blast the varmint. To my surprise, it was a massive Lynx and he wasn't the least bit interested in my chickens and they were clearly not afraid of him as they walked around him, catching bugs. The big cat was hunting voles and the field rats that often came up from the swamp to raid my barns. This cat hunted my fields for years and never once bothered the chickens!


----------



## Darkling (Jul 25, 2012)

I live in town and the only real predators I have to worry about is cats when I have chicks and dogs. As for the cats, I keep my chicks in a very sturdy brooder box inside the garage, I will also setup a camera to watch over them when chicks are in. As for the adult chickens, I just lock them up at night in their coop which stands 2 feet off the ground. We have a 4 ft chain link fence around our yard and a Great Dane that doesn't like strangers of any kind whether animal or human.
I do have a major pest problem in the form of wild birds and I'm currently in the process of netting in my run to keep them out. Half of the run is now covered and so far it is working (at least on that side).


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

carolyn28 said:


> I had a funny predator moment one time. My large Langshans were free ranging in a back pasture and having had a problem with an errant daytime coyote, I was keeping an eye on them. To my horror I saw in the distance what looked like a coyote sitting in the field and my langshans were walking around it! Grabbing my buckshot-loaded shotgun, I ran out to blast the varmint. To my surprise, it was a massive Lynx and he wasn't the least bit interested in my chickens and they were clearly not afraid of him as they walked around him, catching bugs. The big cat was hunting voles and the field rats that often came up from the swamp to raid my barns. This cat hunted my fields for years and never once bothered the chickens!


That's a great story! I see you're in Seattle. I'm guessing your back pasture and the Lynx were somewhere else? LOL

-Heather (Former Seattle native)


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

Today my husband Furminated (a special pet comb--Google 'Furminator') our Leonberger, a breed of dog with extremely thick, long fur. Afterwards, he took the heap (there was enough to fill a grocery bag!) and spread it around part of the perimeter of our electric net fence to help deter predators. I also told my 9 year old son that if he ever has to pee while he's out with the chickens to feel free to do it along the fence line. ;-)


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

My morning ritual.. Me, Hot Coffee, and my 61 Winchester.. I've had that gun since I was 5 years old, I can hit a fly in the eye at 250 yards..


----------



## gator (Jul 13, 2012)

I wire the bottoms of the runs to keep out *****,Fox,Possum. Always remember "Chicken wire" should only be used to keep chickens IN, not to keep predators OUT!


----------



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

Countrymama, funny, I see I am not the only one who heard of the "marking" of the fence line for predators.


----------



## Chiefbuzz (Jun 21, 2012)

Well just a short update on my Fisher Cat last seen in the brush pile just before I dropped two logs on it and then driving the tractor over it to retrieve the logs, can't burn anything larger than 6" and these were almost 12". I also have been doing a number of things that has been suggested by you folks....well the peeing thing may get me arrested as the Police does drive by now and again.... Oh and don't think I have let my guard down because as it was pointed out they may be gone but will return with their friends. ..... Thanks Again


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nope, there are occasional (and rare) lynx that make their way into the lower NW. She was definitely a lynx in contrast to the bobcats we have. They are much larger with larger tufted ears and massive paws. This one was surprisingly unafraid of people and we were happy to see it reduce the vermin population. She is gone now and we keep our fingers crossed another one takes her place. The cougars though seem to drive everything away. They have become a real danger in our woods but the dog does a great job of chasing any away.


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice!! i have an old lever action Winchester i use along with the shotgun. Got another raccoon last night eating eggs from the henhouse and corn in the garden.


----------



## gunner12 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have predator problems too except mine are usually just raccoons. So I put a door on the entrance to my chicken coop and they usually don't bother with goin in the pin but if they do they won't like the leg trap and live trap I have in there. So screw with me now raccoons lol


----------



## gunner12 (Aug 5, 2012)

Also a shotgun is a goodsefenseduring the daytime hours


----------



## musketjim (Jun 21, 2012)

We live in a small town and we have a large chain link fence around almost the whole property. Our dogs are outside a lot so that helps keep aerial predation down. In winter and spring when I can hear the hoot owls I have them in their pens. They don't come out a lot in winter, they can they just don't like to in the super cold and we have fencing up above for hawks, owls and eagles. We did lose one this year, I found feathers on the other side of our big fence. I don't know if she flew out and dogs got her, or if an owl happened to catch her, they were out of their pens at the time, early spring. When I start the little ones at our cabin up on the river, a .22 takes care of predation.


----------



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, in the last couple of weeks we have had trouble with a young redtail hawk. The first time was when our banty rooster went running across the field screeching and cackling at the top of his little lungs, and the hawk was close behind. He dashed into the barn and that hawk swooped in and landed on the roof of the barn and kept looking down into the door! It only took off when I got more than halfway to it, then it just sat perched up on a nearby branch.

Since then it has once had a 10 week old pullet pinned down into a corner of the fence and ground, but it could not get hold of it very well, and then it heard my daughter and I coming out, it took off. Nearby hen ok, pullet unharmed. Obviously this hawk is still learning to hunt and fortunate for those chickens it is making mistakes.

Although we still have been letting the chickens out, they have been staying inside the barn on their own. They have plenty of space, water and feed in there so they are being smart about keeping out of the line of vision of the hawk for a while, this will help because according to the Audubon Society, the hawk will think it's easy targets are gone and will move on to other hunting grounds. So as opposite as this sounds, our chickens are doing something smart (chickens are not always known for their brains...). Glad they have good instincts.

Though, folks, I think the rooster is the main brains behind this, he sleeps in a tree nearby at night (why we don't know he has always done this) and in the morning he normally calls them all out, well lately, he has been going straight in and staying in, and of course they will follow his lead, so I think he's keeping them corraled, otherwise we all know how hens are on their own and they'd be hawk fodder by now.


----------



## shirleyj (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, so far, I have not seen any predators, though the cold is upon us...I work at night, so my chickens are in sadly before 3p I do have a couple dogs that like to mark their territory all along the chicken house And just installed a motion sensor light Life is Good!


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a great example of why roosters are such a benefit to a flock! A good rooster will be ever on the alert and use natural wisdom to keep his girls safe. A really good rooster will also keep peace in the barnyard by breaking up pecking order fights and help the ones on the bottom ge the food they need. Our wonderful cochin did this for years and the girls absolutely wore him out.


----------



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

carolyn, ours is an Old English Banty Rooster. He's just this little guy, but has all these RIR and Jersey Giant hens to keep track of....He does pretty good. Keeps them in line without being able to make new chicks with them (he tries....but the mechanics of it....you know). 

Our son works at a feed store and this woman brought him in. She was a teacher and her classroom had hand raised him, so he was a big baby. He brought him out here and those hens initially gave him you-know-what. He started roosting in the tree to save himself from their pecking, but remains there at night even in bad weather.

Our son decided his name would be "Little John"....and his merry hens. Then I wound up with a Black Jersey Giant Rooster from a batch I raised, and I wanted to keep him but he was overrunning poor Little John with the hens and was being brutal in the process (so many hens without feathers nearly from the neck up, and with sores from his overexuberance). We had to get rid of the big guy, but kept Little John, he's an alert rooster.

In fact this little guy is so smart when we switched our hens to the barn from a small henhouse, he got it right away what we were trying to do every night, so he would run to the barn and call them all over there, like a sheep dog. If it had not been for him ,we might have spent weeks more trying to retrain them on where to go at night.


----------



## rianesmimi (Jul 28, 2012)

I live in Va and soo far the only predator we have had are snakes. I killed 5 this year. I know they keep down mice but they also eat my eggs. I have a collie and she does a good job keeping the others away.I lock up my chickens every night and free range during the day


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Even the little guys are amazing at doing their job! Yikes, i am glad we don't have egg eating snakes around here. The snakes we do have here in the NW don't stand a chance with some of our hens. they go on the attack and surround the hapless interloper who might make the mistake of entering the chicken coop. I've had to rescue more than one snake!


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

So far things are good for my chickens as I lock them up at night and have 8 flashing nite guard lights solar going. Plus 4 solar yard lights. I can not let my sebrite out only if I stay out with them as the hawks like to spook them so the fly up, that when the grab them. ''SO FAR'' They haven't hurt my big free range chickens perhaps because they are to large to lift up......I do have 2 dogs Rat terriers they are noisy and watch.....they also follow the chickens around like they are one of them.........its funny.......I do have 1 rooster for every hen......they are all young at 6 months old.....But I do think the roosters are the KEY to the flocks......Mean roosters should have to go, so far mine are nice.


----------



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

Our little rooster is so concerned over attracting attention to his flock he has not been crowing in the evening. Lastnight the girls were all out after dusk! I herded them in, they got settled ok. Then this evening went out, they were in and upon doing a round the outside of the barn inpsection, there in that same branch was that stinking hawk, it flew off when it saw me. So they have been staying in to avoid that nuiscance with wings, all day, and they are stressed enough that egg production is going down.

so, I have to figure out what will break this cycle and make that hawk go away. I probably have to close off all openings, so they have the inside area available, which I know they have been avoiding because it is so open to the outside, means they have been staying in the coop area only, not big enough for them all stretch out in. My next thought is to make a temporary outside ben that just goes along the barn, a run that has netting on the top too.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> The fisher is a cool animal, until they come to the house for dinner ... and you are right, they love chicken or an other critter they can get.
> 
> Are the chickens and ducks in a coop at night or just a fenced area? If they have a coop (with a wooden floor) I would not worry much, aslong as you can lock them in at night.
> 
> ...


What's a fisher?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're about the size of a house cat. Part of the weasel family.


----------



## ChookChic (Jun 29, 2012)

Live in Oz and our main problem is foxes. We have a fully enclosed coop at the moment but will be changing that soon to electric netting fence so we can move them around more. We have eagles but they are more concerned about rabbits/hares. I've also heard of geese so might get some of those as well!


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

I love the electric netting idea! Wish our eagles would stick to their natural prey. I feel like I am in a combat zone with all kinds of camouflage netting overhead. It's only berry netting but it is hanging over my chicken runs and the vines and brambles have found it to be ideal for climbing.


----------



## dfwquiltr37 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am not sure how much I can contribute to this thread sense I have not really ran into any predator problems. Just in case I do I have my dog Rosie who stays outside at night to bark at anything or anyoe that is on or near the property that she does not know. When we built our coops we made sure the chicken wire was also buried into the ground a few feet before we put the dirt back around it. On each end of my 4 coops I have rocks that I built up the sides of the 2 end coops so the dogs, cats, and any animal that might come on the property cannot just dig up the wire. So far we have been here for 2 years almost and have not had a problem. I also have peacocks here as well and they are all safe so far as well. 
We also have cameras set up facing the back yard so anytime Rosie makes any noise we can turn the camera to where she is and see what the fuss is all about. I try and make sure there is no food left after their evening meals inside or outside the coops to attract any other animals. Those that are in my barn I make sure their door is shut to the area where they are at. The grow out pen that is attached the barn where the chicks go that are to big to go in with the bigger hens and roosters. With their area I have chain link fencing and around the bottom of this is boards buried into the ground to help also to keep the little chickens from escaping as well. I will be removing these sense I will redoing their run area to put in a door to access them from the outside as well as from the barn. Then I will do the boards again along with some rocks and landscaping. But really we have not had to do anything fancy for our chickens and roosters to keep them safe but we do what we need to do for the time being. and If we need to up the security later on then we are ready to do that as well.


----------



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

We have pretty much dealt with it all here. 

My chickens are free range and that comes with an occassional cost. I have had more people say they preferred the eggs for this reason, the higher nutrition level of the yolks (they forage and clover is part of this..makes very orange and rich yolks), and for us we have a higher production rate overall from them. Again, it does come with a price, my personal constant vigilance, and to allow my hens to learn how to get out of harms way when they can.

They have been learning to identify the hawks, and movement in the lower field, which either will send our banty rooster into fits of squawking and hens running into the barn or shadows. I have to be alert and know their different calls and understand if I hear certain ones, get out there. I am as much trained as they are or any watch dog would be.


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice! It sounds like being pro-active is paying off for you! I have observed that if your coop is impenetrable predators give up and the word somehow gets out. The eagles have given up on mine and instead have focused on our neighbors through the woods.


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

*Agree*

I am afraid to say they have given up and do not bother my coops however once again I will swear by the NITE GUARD......I have 8 flashing at night, it looks like a space ship out there all night long. I would cry like a baby if i LOST EVEN ONE !! My dog was the worst at first he did 2 under , I made him watch me bury them and shame on him and tell him the Chickens live here now...That was months ago now and he is real good and helps me herd them in their pens. He also can be trusted outside alone now too.


----------



## ORChicknlady (Jun 20, 2012)

You have to be proactive and learn how to defend them or you lose all you have invested in the operation. 

I could dwindle the flock and then build them a secure pen that nothing could get into, as a flock our size should not be penned in the conditions would become horrendous and parasite ridden in not time flat. Larger flocks need to free range in order to have healthier conditions. However if you only have a few hens, penning in is ok, but cleaning frequently is a must. Sure you would not have predator troubles, but then you'd have parasite and disease troubles, I'd rather battle the predators.

I think our hawk has given up finally, have not seen it around and the chickens have been keeping themselves inside to avoid a confrontation with it. They have been slowly emerging from the barn lately, which tells me they have not been seeing or hearing the hawk.


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah, i have both penned and free-range birds for various reasons. My shepherd does a spectacular job of protecting the free-rangers. We have SO many predators she is exhausted by nightfall. I know I just finished moving pens to new pastures in order to keep 'em as clean and parasite free as possible. I keep my specialty breeds penned for selective breeding and I want them as healthy as can be.


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

*'' My three couples ''*

I wanted to say today I had to leave my place and was gone several hours, something that I rarely do. When I arrived home all my free range chickens ( 6 ) which are 3 roosters and 3 hens ( I call them my married cluckers ) anyway they were all standing in front of my big sliding glass door looking in the house....It was a charming site........such little friends, wondering where was she is ????

I am sure the wild animals know that people and dogs are almost always present here at my place in ''CHICKS-in the WOOD'S '' And so far with my constant presents, dogs and inclosed pens my free range couples are so far safe to forage even when I have to leave for several hours ..


----------



## ladyhawk (Aug 12, 2012)

*Chainlink Dog Pen*

I live in Southern Maryland on five acres. We have Hawks, Osprey, Fox, the occasional stray dog and now we have coyotes. I use a chain link dog run that is 10 ft Long 8 ft wide 6 ft tall. The hawks and osprey can't grab and go without running into the other end which I would love to actually see one day... So far they've only soared over checking out the logistics : ) The chain link is strong enough to prevent the canine family from chewing through it and I've not had anyone attempting to dig under, yet...

I was letting them out everyday and locking them up in the evening until my chickens went visiting one of my neighbors a few weeks ago while I was away at work. The neighbors dogs (four) went after one of the hens (Penny). She survived but came home missing her tail with exception to one single feather.

Currently they stay locked up during the day while I'm at work and will until Penny's tail grows back. Considering that was her saving grace the last time, I didn't figure she would survive a second attack.... I will be putting them out again once her tail has fully recovered and hopefully they won't wander off into that neighbors yard again!..

June


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

I live in NW Wisconsin , my chicken pens are the same as you have I have 3 / 10x15 dog pens, since I raise sebrights I went ahead and chicken wired the insides and top....to hold the tops up I used pvc pipes.......I am a girl and it was quite a job but I managed .....what is nice about the dog kennels / pens is they just go together easily. I had one Hawk setting on the pen one day, trying to find a weakness I am sure, now I see him circle all the time as he almost got a sebright bandy one day when I let them free range....BAD IDEA.....He swooped down and almost got one.....Now unless I can be with them while they range I keep them penned up. The larger chickens so far have been safe they are big and I have 3 roosters running with 3 hens .
Also so far nothing has dug under my fenceing, AGAIN I have had great luck with my NITE GUARD..
Nancy


----------



## michelle621 (Aug 14, 2012)

When we first started we lost 24 chickens in a single night to a coyote. We have been using portable electric poultry netting around the portable coops that we use in the summer and set up the same around the winter coop. Until this summer we hadn't lost a single bird to a preditor and then it was one of the pullets to a red tail hawk. They seem to leave the hens alone.


----------



## SCYankees (Jul 20, 2012)

We lost a hen last week to something that came in the early evening. We weren't home, and my husband didn't notice until the next morning when he went out to let them out of the coop and into the fenced in area. One of the stakes that holds the hardware cloth was bent over like something large got in and grabbed one of the girls. We don't know what it was, but I have noticed the hens are now roosting where they used to lay eggs. Guess they are trying to stay as far away as they can from the door into the roost. We also have something that is getting in at night and knocking down the feeder and eating the feed lately too. We started out with 6 hens, and now we are down to 3 ( 2 by heat, and 1 by predator). We are trying to decide if it is all worth it at this point, since we are still new at doing this.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You said it yourself, you're new at this. And as such you will learn as you go. As much as anyone here can suggest things go you, your situation is unique and only you know the best answers. I would say, don't give up. Give yourself a chance to improve. Chickens are such joy. Don't deprive yourself of that opportunity at happiness.


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

I have found my chickens give such joy...( who knew )  I have always had animals all my life but the 4 legged ones.......Guess the best was saved for last because my chickens are such fun....When I go out and baby talk to my sebrights they come up to the fence and start to dust bathe and they get all silly and turn up side down and make a funny noise needless to say it tickles me pink.....WHO Knew chickens could be cute and display a personality of love ?? They even shove each other over to make room so all can get in on the silliness......With all the cuteness and cooing going on here comes my 2 dogs and they want my attention too, so here we are all in a circle acting like children and animals........having fun ... I guess the best part are when my free range chickens come look in the window to find me, naturally they want some goodies but they are ok if I just chicken talk to them........GUESS...U could say, the lady widow in the woods has for sure gone to the BIRDS....................Nancy Bruceene Newberg


----------



## michelle621 (Aug 14, 2012)

Our cats are afraid of the chickens and when the neighbors cat came over the chickens chased it.


----------



## michelle621 (Aug 14, 2012)

We started with a chicken tractor and a coyote dug under it killed all but one bird (that escaped) and then burst out of the side of it. We always use portable electric poultry netting now.


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

Boy would I like to know what a chicken tractor is ??


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

BRUCEENE said:


> Boy would I like to know what a chicken tractor is ??


It's a moveable coop/run, often with wheels on one end and handles on the other. Google it - there are tons of pictures on the web.


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a real "predator" mystery today! I went out to take care of my chickens and my prize winning lavender Orpington was gone! His cage which has wired-fenced sides and roof was untouched. There was no sign of an entrance or struggle. We live in an isolated area and the only trespassers have been Mexican brushpickers stealing our brush (our "salal" is an underbrush that only grows in the Northwest US and is sold worldwide for florists-a big industry here). Soooo, we are wondering if someone just had to have our rooster-whether for dinner or as a breeder!


----------



## kazmac (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys
I'm in the UK and well foxs are around us. I have lost a few of my babys and my husband with not happy with me when he found them in the Conservatory. How can i stop them from getting a free meal? I have a run but it's been so wet the last few day's I have let them out with the dogs running with them for a few hours when i'm at home. .


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

Chiefbuzz said:


> Yes they are locked up at night, but what about the day time? They are in a large run with a 6' chain link type fence but the top is open they have cover from anything flying but if something was to climb over it would be free game or dinner


Mine are locked up at night but out all day . The yard is surrounded bu four strands of electric fence and it has a chicken wire roof on the whole yard. I live in the woods also and this summer I caught 7 ***** by the fence but they never got inside.


----------



## applejax320 (Oct 7, 2012)

We have a small a-frame coop. I reinforced it with hardware cloth and staked some in the ground around the perimeter of the henhouse & run. The coop can fit 2 chickens. We bought 1 black and 1 golden star from a local breeder. They moved outdoors on October 2 and we would let hem free-range on occasion and under supervision. They were smart - ducking for cover ever. When a crow flew over. Today, while free-ranging between 2 and 3:30pm, the black star (Violet) was attacked and killed. My 5 year-old found her body. After recovering from the shock and pain, my neighbor helped bury her. We ran out and replaced her with another black star from the breeder. I was worried about introducing them, but they are happy together. Poor Jasmine went through hell watching her sister get chewed up - RIP Violet. 

I think it was a raccoon that killed her. There were feathers in a big pile about 6ft from the body. Her wing had been ripped off and was missing, as far as we could tell. Otherwise she was intact. 

We bought the chickens to keep our daughters (5 & 3) occupied during their father's 3rd deployment. I know I won't get any sympathy from the raccoons, but I am hoping there is a quick-fix to protect my girls! We have a cavalier King Charles spaniel (who would probably like a bird for himself) and a very fat cat (not much help even with rodents). We are on a corner lot with only 2 sides fenced.


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

applejax320 said:


> We have a small a-frame coop. I reinforced it with hardware cloth and staked some in the ground around the perimeter of the henhouse & run. The coop can fit 2 chickens. We bought 1 black and 1 golden star from a local breeder. They moved outdoors on October 2 and we would let hem free-range on occasion and under supervision. They were smart - ducking for cover ever. When a crow flew over. Today, while free-ranging between 2 and 3:30pm, the black star (Violet) was attacked and killed. My 5 year-old found her body. After recovering from the shock and pain, my neighbor helped bury her. We ran out and replaced her with another black star from the breeder. I was worried about introducing them, but they are happy together. Poor Jasmine went through hell watching her sister get chewed up - RIP Violet.
> 
> I think it was a raccoon that killed her. There were feathers in a big pile about 6ft from the body. Her wing had been ripped off and was missing, as far as we could tell. Otherwise she was intact.
> 
> We bought the chickens to keep our daughters (5 & 3) occupied during their father's 3rd deployment. I know I won't get any sympathy from the raccoons, but I am hoping there is a quick-fix to protect my girls! We have a cavalier King Charles spaniel (who would probably like a bird for himself) and a very fat cat (not much help even with rodents). We are on a corner lot with only 2 sides fenced.


I wouldn,t think it was a ****. ***** are night creatures and usally when they come out in the daytime they will have rabies. A **** would have taken the whole chicken. Keep a good eye on the Chickens when they are out


----------



## SCYankees (Jul 20, 2012)

carolyn28 said:


> I have a real "predator" mystery today! I went out to take care of my chickens and my prize winning lavender Orpington was gone! His cage which has wired-fenced sides and roof was untouched. There was no sign of an entrance or struggle. We live in an isolated area and the only trespassers have been Mexican brushpickers stealing our brush (our "salal" is an underbrush that only grows in the Northwest US and is sold worldwide for florists-a big industry here). Soooo, we are wondering if someone just had to have our rooster-whether for dinner or as a breeder!


I think someone took your rooster too. Someone had their eye on it, and just waited until the right time and moment to get it. Sorry to hear it was your prize winning rooster to boot!


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by applejax320
> We have a small a-frame coop. I reinforced it with hardware cloth and staked some in the ground around the perimeter of the henhouse & run. The coop can fit 2 chickens. We bought 1 black and 1 golden star from a local breeder. They moved outdoors on October 2 and we would let hem free-range on occasion and under supervision. They were smart - ducking for cover ever. When a crow flew over. Today, while free-ranging between 2 and 3:30pm, the black star (Violet) was attacked and killed. My 5 year-old found her body. After recovering from the shock and pain, my neighbor helped bury her. We ran out and replaced her with another black star from the breeder. I was worried about introducing them, but they are happy together. Poor Jasmine went through hell watching her sister get chewed up - RIP Violet.
> 
> ...


I agree, not likely a ****, but a local dog maybe? Most wild things wouldn't have gone to the trouble of killing and plucking without enjoying a meal for all their effort. A dog on the other hand _would_ be more likely to kill a bird while "playing", even partially pluck or remove a wing while shaking the bird or remove a wing to carry it off as a trophy or toy. Any suspects living nearby?


----------



## michelle621 (Aug 14, 2012)

It is a mobile coop used for meat birds. http://www.instructables.com/id/Turn-Old-Pallets-Into-A-Chicken-Tractor/
We use a mobile A frame with nest boxes for the hens. They are moved daily.


BRUCEENE said:


> Boy would I like to know what a chicken tractor is ??


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

The mystery at our house deepens!! This morning one whole wall of our largest coop was TORN OFF and a chicken was torn apart all over. Now we are really creeped out and after repairing the coop, hotwired the perimeter again. Our normally brave shepherd was cowering up on the porch this morning and refused to go anywhere by the coop and our lower fields. It may sound incredible but we are actually thinking of maybe a sasquatch which do roam through our woods on occasion and have been reported in our area to being seen much more frequently and have been acting uncharacteristically aggressive. People are reporting sasquatch sightings up here with them tearing up fences, chasing cattle and getting into stuff. Unusual behavior since they seem to just go after the poor deer. Even the game warden over here has commented on the increased sightings. I'm buying game cameras for my farm!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I like our game cams ... the will open your eyes to the wild critters around.


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

carolyn28 said:


> The mystery at our house deepens!! This morning one whole wall of our largest coop was TORN OFF and a chicken was torn apart all over. Now we are really creeped out and after repairing the coop, hotwired the perimeter again. Our normally brave shepherd was cowering up on the porch this morning and refused to go anywhere by the coop and our lower fields. It may sound incredible but we are actually thinking of maybe a sasquatch which do roam through our woods on occasion and have been reported in our area to being seen much more frequently and have been acting uncharacteristically aggressive. People are reporting sasquatch sightings up here with them tearing up fences, chasing cattle and getting into stuff. Unusual behavior since they seem to just go after the poor deer. Even the game warden over here has commented on the increased sightings. I'm buying game cameras for my farm!


We have several Trail cameras and they come in handy for a lot of things. Start trapping soon and will set some on traps.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Known predators in my area are foxes, dogs and cats. I'm fairly confident that dogs can't get into our back garden, but you never know. To combat the foxes, I'm digging the run into the ground and curving the heavy-duty weldmesh (chicken wire is not sufficient round here!) outwards and then filling it in. I would like to concrete the edges but I may want to expand in the future 

I'm covering the walking-height run with clear corrugated plastic in an attempt to keep the run floor relatively dry so my girls will be able to go out in all weathers (its been pretty wet in the UK the last few months!) It will also prevent local hawks and buzzards from taking their chances...

The most obscure predator (I find) round here is a small cat from a few doors down. A couple of months ago I was round back in the dark when I heard screeching coming up the drive, and this little cat whizzed past with what I thought was a large rat in its mouth. It went in between ours and next door's garages, where there is maybe half a foot gap(?) and the two apexed rooves meet so it's almost completely enclosed. A few squawks and scuffles later, out hops this MASSIVE rook. I think the cat had it in the end, but it's only a small cat - which has the nouse to attempt to kill something bigger than itself where it can't even stretch its wings!!!

Freaky cat. 

X


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

Chiefbuzz said:


> OK. I'm new to this but was raised up with chickens as a kid. I had to feed them and clean the coop and all but now the wife has gone fresh eggs and all. I find myself loving it and those dang birds are so funny to watch. I was out cutting wood the other day and seen this thing creeping in the tall grass, when I looked again it was gone, today I was doing some tractor work and I got a good look and its a Fisher Cat which love chicken Oh and our neighbor cat also from the way things look.
> 
> My wife is upset but I did talk her out of moving all the chickens and ducks into the house tonight so far but does anyone know a good things or way to to get rid of it. We have about 5 acres mainly woods and a small open pasture. I like the Jenny ideal but fencing would cost a bunch right now. It looks like its in my brush pile which will be gone after first snow. I don't want to hunt it but will if need be as times tought and the chicken are part of our food source not that cats...... How would one of those Cats look as a hat??


I heard that the black ones with the whit stripe down the middle make good hats.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Couldn't you trap it, instead of kill it? Could you call fish and game to help? Be careful as fisher cats are protected in some places.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Even if you do manage to kill this predator, another will move in. A safe coop, especially at night, is the best thing you can do for your birds. Otherwise, you'll just be heartbroken. BTW, dogs usually kill chickens by jumping on them...if the dog is not hungry, he may play with the corpse. A hungry dog eats the whole bird, feet and feathers. ***** , minks and fishers tend towards neck bites and total destruction of the flock. Hawks kill, pluck the breast and cleanly strip the meat off the bones. Fox, coyotes and some dogs will carry the bird off, with only a few feathers left at the kill. Course, the poor bird could have been killed by one thing and partially eaten by another. Oh if it is a neighbor's dog, it'll be back again, at the same time of day. So watch for it!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Josephkirk said:


> We have several Trail cameras and they come in handy for a lot of things. Start trapping soon and will set some on traps.


Sounds very bearlike.


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks for the information, will remember that.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

My biggest problem is the coyotes where I am. They really do a number on my animals. They are too smart for trapping. Unfortunately the only way to protect my little farm family is with a gun. The coyotes come out at dusk and dawn. We just had to wait for them to come and try o attack. So far. It's been quiet foe the past six months or so. But fall s here so it's time to start watching. It's a shame, their beautiful creatures and it always saddens me to have to take a life.


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

This morning I just caught the quick swift sight of a hawk swoop down on one of my roosters, I have noticed down feathers in my yard where my boys eat..........So now I know whats going on, my boys are young but heavy as I have been feeding them heavy with extra corn to fatten them up for the cold winter we will have. They sleep in my locked horse trailer every night so they will be safe, I just hope they will be able to get along when it get to -20 around January and Feb.........


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

sandra said:


> My biggest problem is the coyotes where I am. They really do a number on my animals. They are too smart for trapping. Unfortunately the only way to protect my little farm family is with a gun. The coyotes come out at dusk and dawn. We just had to wait for them to come and try o attack. So far. It's been quiet foe the past six months or so. But fall s here so it's time to start watching. It's a shame, their beautiful creatures and it always saddens me to have to take a life.


If you have anyone who traps in your area ask them to trap them . They are very easy to trap if you are experianced in coyote trapping


----------



## jeanh (Jul 5, 2012)

Our chooks are locked away at night - the shed has a concrete floor so the predators cannot get in there. During the day they free range - but they are close to the house and there is always someone around. There are also all my working dogs nearby in their yard. If we need to go out before dark my kelpie, Maddie, is brilliant at putting the chickens away, I really should get a photo of her working them sometime. By the way using a dog is not for the faint hearted, but she is a fully trained working and trialling sheepdog.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

It's great to have doggy help on the farm. My Jasper kept the four footed predators away but he's coming 15 now. Marissa, she chases rats and keeps the birds ( even the ganders!) from fighting but she's a wuss when it comes to predators. We are almost always home now, and the coops are secure but it would be nice to have a guard/herd type dog to watch over them too.


----------



## build4scrap_free (Jul 2, 2012)

i dont have a predator problem but just to be sure i use pheromones all around the yard


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

whats that??


----------



## cher145s (Oct 2, 2012)

We have a big coop and lots of predators. I talked to a few of the ranchers and what they suggested was to play a radio loudly so that it can be heard inside and outside.I close up the fenced (6ft.high) in area but, the door to the coop is still open unless it is really bad weather. So far have had no problems. The Girls, Geese, Ducks and Guineas seem not to be bothered by it playing when its their favorite country music!!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

My critters all free range during the day and at night are locked up. The coyotes come out during the day as the sun is coming up or going down. It is not dark and they are not bothered by us being there, or any noise. I had one come up me while I was out feeding the birds. It saw me and still kept coming. It was focused on one of my birds. I did not have my gun with me that morning, but I did have a plastic container with bird food in it. So my first thought was to protect my babies and I charged the coyote and it first hesitated but I kept coming at it flailing my arms and making a very loud screechy sound and then it tucked its tail and ran, but it came back at dusk, we run it off again but shortly after it did get my mother goose. She had just hatched her goslings and only was able to spend one day with them. The goslings survived and so did the father goose, but no mama! That's when we took a more fatal action.


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

Sandra if you get those night guards the flashing red lites will keep them away.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Breaking the dog;*

I haven't read all the posts but thought I'd jump in on the dog trick. It does work, tying the chicken to the dog. Tie the chicken by the feet with enough rope or string to hang down to the dogs feet. When the dog wants to move around he has to pick up the dead bird to move. Leave the dead bird on the dog until "you" can't stand it any longer. The dog will want nothing to do with the birds after that. A pup though, raised with the birds, might play with the birds once in a while but rairly tries to kill them "Tell that to the chickens." The playing though is easy to stop once the pup is trained a little.

Our Lab died about a year ago and we have had a mink, racoon and opossums in and around our barn and coop since. I've trapped the opossums, had to shoot the racoon, and I beleive the mink got into our rat poison. We keep baited rat boxes around the barn and coop to keep the bait away from the other animals and keep the mice down.

Some larger four legged animals can be rough on buildings. One trick we learned was to place light poles, on their side, about three feet away from the building all the way around except for the door areas. That prevented rubbing and kicking of the buildings. Our goats didn't bother the buildings but would rub against our fences. The pasture fence could take it but the coop fence, we were worried about. We ran a strand of barbed wire about a foot high around the perimeter of the coop fence. That stopped the goats from rubbing.



Sundancers said:


> One trick ... that has worked for us. If you "see" the dog kill a chicken, tie the chicken to their neck.
> 
> No you can't get near the dog (if the weather is hot) for a few days but it works! ... I have done this more than a few times over the years ... It works!!!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

BRUCEENE said:


> Sandra if you get those night guards the flashing red lites will keep them away.


I will try that. I never heard of night guards. I will check the web to see where to get them. Thanks.


----------



## BRUCEENE (Jul 11, 2012)

Sandra,
You can find NITE GUARD........ They are about 20.00 each......ON EBAY and at WWW.NiteGuard.com 1 800-328-6647 It is best to get 4 of them and cover the area I got 8 nothing come in my yard so far...


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Easy does it Bruceene! That is a valid training trick. It doesn't harm the dog! And once adog kills, it won't stop unless drastic measures are taken. You're right that it's their nature, but to have prey and predator coexist sometimes one has to be the ultimate "top critter" and that means bringing a killer dog down a coupled pegs.


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

CharlieEcho said:


> I haven't read all the posts but thought I'd jump in on the dog trick. It does work, tying the chicken to the dog. Tie the chicken by the feet with enough rope or string to hang down to the dogs feet. When the dog wants to move around he has to pick up the dead bird to move. Leave the dead bird on the dog until "you" can't stand it any longer. The dog will want nothing to do with the birds after that. A pup though, raised with the birds, might play with the birds once in a while but rairly tries to kill them "Tell that to the chickens." The playing though is easy to stop once the pup is trained a little.
> 
> Our Lab died about a year ago and we have had a mink, racoon and opossums in and around our barn and coop since. I've trapped the opossums, had to shoot the racoon, and I beleive the mink got into our rat poison. We keep baited rat boxes around the barn and coop to keep the bait away from the other animals and keep the mice down.
> 
> Some larger four legged animals can be rough on buildings. One trick we learned was to place light poles, on their side, about three feet away from the building all the way around except for the door areas. That prevented rubbing and kicking of the buildings. Our goats didn't bother the buildings but would rub against our fences. The pasture fence could take it but the coop fence, we were worried about. We ran a strand of barbed wire about a foot high around the perimeter of the coop fence. That stopped the goats from rubbing.


This is ABSOLUTELY the only way to break a chicken killing dog .


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

The reviews on Amazon for Nite Guard were mixed. Some swore by them, others said they were a useless gimmick. I have raccoons that get into the garbage and bird feeder on our back porch. I bought one and put it at the top of the stairs (only way to the porch) and have not had a problem since.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah I did some research on the nite guards and I am going to get a few to try.


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

> *Posted by CharlieEcho:* Our Lab died about a year ago and we have had a mink, racoon and opossums in and around our barn and coop since. I've trapped the opossums, had to shoot the racoon, and I beleive the mink got into our rat poison. We keep baited rat boxes around the barn and coop to keep the bait away from the other animals and keep the mice down.
> 
> Some larger four legged animals can be rough on buildings. One trick we learned was to place light poles, on their side, about three feet away from the building all the way around except for the door areas. That prevented rubbing and kicking of the buildings. Our goats didn't bother the buildings but would rub against our fences. The pasture fence could take it but the coop fence, we were worried about. We ran a strand of barbed wire about a foot high around the perimeter of the coop fence. That stopped the goats from rubbing.


I have to bring in all the feeders at night, and I took down all hanging feeders due to my mice problem. *I wondered if you worried about a sick mouse getting eaten by a chicken and the poison still being in the mouse and then killing the bird (secondary poisoning)?* My Buckeyes are hell on catching mice. I had a real bad mice problem, started seeing them during the day, running around at will. I used some rat poison in traps the chickens could not get the poison (bait boxes) but noticed a dead mouse dying in the coop, and I had a couple of hens to get sick and die (soon thereafter). I did not have the time to take the dead birds to the lab so can't say the reason for them getting sick suddenly and dying. It was then I removed the poison bait traps and have chosen to just remove feeders each night and return them each morning. It is more labor intensive, but I am not feeding the mice. I also began throwing most scratch, corn and treat grains right outside the coops and not in the coops (I still throw some to encourage them to dig in the deep litter.) I also let my {mostly indoor} cat out more. She likes to go in the barns and will almost catch a mouse each day. Today she caught one, and the Buckeyes chased her trying to steal the mouse.

My Jenny and cows are awful about rubbing on my coops, fencing, escaping. etc. They tear down the sun/ rain shielding I have on one coop and are generally destructive. This weekend, they rubbed up against one of my bee hives I keep on one end of the pasture. Heretofore, I have not had them knock one over. This weekend they knocked over my largest hive -- first time they have done that. In my haste, I ran down, no smoker, nothing, and tried to put boxes back up. Got stung about 20 times, had to go to doctor immediately for a shot and prescriptions. I know it was my Bull -- I came back from trip to weekend doctor, got the smoker, veil and put the hive back up -- hope the queen survived that fall -- I was hurting too bad and too tired to check -- the hive will make it or not. I am thinking, can't have bees in cows in same lot.


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

BigECart said:


> The reviews on Amazon for Nite Guard were mixed. Some swore by them, others said they were a useless gimmick. I have raccoons that get into the garbage and bird feeder on our back porch. I bought one and put it at the top of the stairs (only way to the porch) and have not had a problem since.


I have had Nite Guard lights for years. I used them in the city when I had chickens there. I actually saw a opossum in the city walk up and sniff the blinking light. I saw it myself. I think in the city, the predators are used to bright lights and noises, etc so are not always deterred by the blinking lites. I have used them in the country since moving here. I have lost a couple of geese to the coyotes when my dogs were inside but that has been now over a year ago. I think my dogs and donkey are my best deterrents. I have never lost anything when the dogs are out or when the donkey has the pasture fully open to where she can get to both halves (of the horseshoe-shaped pasture). I noticed that a couple of my four Nite Guard lights are no longer working -- don't know when they played out. Don't put all your faith in them-- have some additional back-up safeguards. If you choose to use them, use them as part of the total package of predator control-- & remember- fox, coyote strike during day as well when there are no blinking Nite Guard lights. Owls can hit early in the morning or at dusk.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

cgmccary said:


> I have to bring in all the feeders at night, and I took down all hanging feeders due to my mice problem. I wondered if you worried about a sick mouse getting eaten by a chicken and the poison still being in the mouse and then killing the bird (secondary poisoning)? My Buckeyes are hell on catching mice. I had a real bad mice problem, started seeing them during the day, running around at will. I used some rat poison in traps the chickens could not get the poison (bait boxes) but noticed a dead mouse dying in the coop, and I had a couple of hens to get sick and die (soon thereafter). I did not have the time to take the dead birds to the lab so can't say the reason for them getting sick suddenly and dying. It was then I removed the poison bait traps and have chosen to just remove feeders each night and return them each morning. It is more labor intensive, but I am not feeding the mice. I also began throwing most scratch, corn and treat grains right outside the coops and not in the coops (I still throw some to encourage them to dig in the deep litter.) I also let my {mostly indoor} cat out more. She likes to go in the barns and will almost catch a mouse each day. Today she caught one, and the Buckeyes chased her trying to steal the mouse.
> 
> My Jenny and cows are awful about rubbing on my coops, fencing, escaping. etc. They tear down the sun/ rain shielding I have on one coop and are generally destructive. This weekend, they rubbed up against one of my bee hives I keep on one end of the pasture. Heretofore, I have not had them knock one over. This weekend they knocked over my largest hive -- first time they have done that. In my haste, I ran down, no smoker, nothing, and tried to put boxes back up. Got stung about 20 times, had to go to doctor immediately for a shot and prescriptions. I know it was my Bull -- I came back from trip to weekend doctor, got the smoker, veil and put the hive back up -- hope the queen survived that fall -- I was hurting too bad and too tired to check -- the hive will make it or not. I am thinking, can't have bees in cows in same lot.


I don't dare use poison for the same reasons. My dogs or chickens would go after a stumbling rodent in a heart beat. What kind of cows do you have? I am going to try and get a Jersey for milk next year. We used to raise Angus, Herefords and mixes for beef, but I am tired of killing critters I raise. I have gotten softer in my old age. I am also interested in beekeeping but I was told that here in NH I would have to get a new hive every year...is that true?


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

> *patlet:* I don't dare use poison for the same reasons. My dogs or chickens would go after a stumbling rodent in a heart beat. What kind of cows do you have? I am going to try and get a Jersey for milk next year. We used to raise Angus, Herefords and mixes for beef, but I am tired of killing critters I raise. I have gotten softer in my old age. I am also interested in beekeeping but I was told that here in NH I would have to get a new hive every year...is that true?


I have Dexters. The cow gives all the milk we need. She is sometimes stubborn and holds back for the calf. We found that separating her for 24 hours (instead of 12), she had to give more up to us. Her first calf was a Bull, which I am trying to sell because I cannot bring myself to send it to slaughter. He is even now halter trained and follows me.

IMHO, keeping honeybees is hard. There is always so much you do not know, In the beginning, I could take a sting easily. I even tended my hives with short sleeve shirts, bare handed, just a veil and a smoker (didn't like stings on the face). One time, the bees were angry and I took about 15 stings. Ever since then, I have not tolerated stings very well (any kind, wasps, yellow jackets) ALL send me to the doctor -- so I am not liking it as much.

I think you would have a hard time keeping honeybees in NH as your winters are so long and harder. There are beekeepers making it in NY City but their winters are a little shorter than yours and less harsh.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

I have heard the same thing about beekeeping in NH. Seems that folks go with Mason bees more than honeybees. We used to have so many wild honeybees. It's a terrible thing to watch a species die off. You sound like you've gotten an acquired allergy. Not much fun. I am sorry to hear that. I am like you re critters. I don't want to kill them and with any kind of milking critter, you end up knee-deep in babies. However, I also am concerned for the quality of industrial farm products, and I do like to know where the source is. Its a dilemma.


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

> *patlet:* I am like you re critters. I don't want to kill them and with any kind of milking critter, you end up knee-deep in babies. However, I also am concerned for the quality of industrial farm products, and I do like to know where the source is. Its a dilemma.


I am able to eat my own chicken. the cockerels I cull I have adapted to eating them without the guilt. I don't eat commercial chicken anymore and haven't eaten commercial eggs in many years. I treat my chickens very well and the cockrels free range until they are butchered so figure I am helping by avoiding the chicken mass produced.

With regard to the bull calf or my geese though, I cannot bring myself to do it; they become pets and I do not know how you butcher a pet and eat it. I was hoping for a heifer but of course, it had to be a Bull. he's a nice looking animal, and I hope I can sell him as a breeder bull. What do others do besides eating them? Mine could almost be in a petting zoo.


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

shickenchit said:


> This is ABSOLUTELY the only way to break a chicken killing dog .


I still like my 5 strand electric fence. If they get through
that they are only half way there


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

patlet said:


> I don't dare use poison for the same reasons. My dogs or chickens would go after a stumbling rodent in a heart beat. What kind of cows do you have? I am going to try and get a Jersey for milk next year. We used to raise Angus, Herefords and mixes for beef, but I am tired of killing critters I raise. I have gotten softer in my old age. I am also interested in beekeeping but I was told that here in NH I would have to get a new hive every year...is that true?


I kept bees for years and still have on hive for my apple trees. They will make it through the winter if you take care of them right


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

There are several of us here in upstate N Y that bring our hives in in the winter time and you may have to feed the bees in the spring until the blossems come out.Also you have to leave them with a lot of honey to eat. If you don't protect them from the cold the will starve just inches from the food.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Rat boxes and fence posts;*

In our barn and hen house we have used the "rat boxes" for several years with no problems. Knock on wood, we rarely see any mice. I know we have them because they have been at the poisons. I run the boxes the first of each month.

As far as the bee hives and other buildings. It seems that our larger four legged animals always need something to rub on. We have a strand of barbed wire about a foot to eighteen inches off the ground running intertwined in our chicken fence. This keeps the goat, or did, from rubbing against the fence. Our goat is gone.

Around our barn and chicken house we had light poles laid about 3 feet out from the building. The poles surrounded the building except where there were doors. This kept the cow and horse/pony from rubbing against the buildings. They just didn't want to get between the poles and the building. At the corner of the building where they entered the barn we had a metal fence post driven into the ground and a 2 1/2" pipe placed over the fence post. It kept the animals from cutting the corner. I have seen large tree roots used as cattle rubs and one fellow near us uses an old car wash brush for a rub. One of those large blue brushes you used to see in the automatic car washes.

My cousin has bee hives and has built a small fence around his to keep the cows from knocking against them. Four metal fence posts driven in the ground around the hives and two strands of barbed wire keeps the hives safe. We once did the same thing with fruit trees in the pasture. The cows and horse could still reach and eat the lower branches  until the trees were pruned high enough.

We no longer have any large animals to take care of.


----------



## rainbow-traveller (Jul 25, 2012)

*Hello from Adelaide, Australia*

I don't have a problem with predators, except possibly rats which my Staffy keeps under control. I occasionally use baits as well.

Almost my entire backyard is fenced and covered with bird mesh. I keep 10 hens and a pair of hand raised Rainbow Lorikeets in the main cage, a pair of Golden Pheasants in a smaller caged area and some Zebra Finches and a broody hen sitting on some Pheasant eggs in the next cage.

Whilst there are some predators in the area such as foxes, yes! Even this close to the CBD [3kms]. There are also Crows and the occasional Hawk flying over, but with the wire I don't have any problems.

I realise that most of the posters to this thread have acreage and the set up I have would not be practicable for them . . . . . . . .


----------



## Terri_Espinoza (Jul 23, 2012)

*Our Predator Solution*

Right now we only have a pair of call ducks and rabbits. We live in a very rural area and have tons of coyotes and we did have some owls. The owls left after the power company came in and trimmed the trees. The coyotes are afraid to come around our animal pens because they would have to get past 4 pitbulls and they are afraid of them. So luckily right now we don't have a problem


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Josephkirk said:


> There are several of us here in upstate N Y that bring our hives in in the winter time and you may have to feed the bees in the spring until the blossems come out.Also you have to leave them with a lot of honey to eat. If you don't protect them from the cold the will starve just inches from the food.


I used to live upstate, uphill from Plattsburgh. Where I live now at nearly as cold! (Thank goodness). I just started reading up on beekeeping. What bee do you suggest? Italian or Russian? There are some pretty exotics too, like chickens! I tend to favor mild-mannered and golden hue. But since I am a real newbie to bees, any and all guidance would be welcomed!


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

Both the Russian And the Itialian are good bees. The Italians are so tame you can pick them up and pet them and they don't bother you.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Josephkirk said:


> Both the Russian And the Itialian are good bees. The Italians are so tame you can pick them up and pet them and they don't bother you.


Cool! But how much of a hassle is them swarming? And why do the Italian bees like to steal honey? If I had only one or two hives, would the Italian bees stick around?


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

Any bees will swarm . If it is too crowded causing heat build up they need to be divided and add more boxes. Some of my boxes were over my head. And they will still swarm. It is nature


----------



## kernriverguy (Jul 26, 2012)

My coop is surrounded by a 10 x 16 chain link dog run. The only problem I have had is with racoons reaching through the chain link and grabbing my silkies. Eliminated that problem by wrapping the lower part of the enclosure with a finer mesh wire that little paws can get through. Did notice some digging around the enclosure and set a trap which collected a pretty little grey fox. I took him a few miles away and haven't had that problem since.


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

I mentioned my donkey (below) being good for some predator control . . .

well, I have noticed my Bull not tolerating dogs nearby . . he is even chasing my dogs who are fast enough to outrun him . . .


I do free range and don't have losses, mainly because of my dogs . . . here my primary "mutt," not-a-true LGD but she does the job:


----------



## cgmccary (Jun 25, 2012)

Josephkirk said:


> Any bees will swarm . If it is too crowded causing heat build up they need to be divided and add more boxes. Some of my boxes were over my head. And they will still swarm. It is nature


Speaking of the bees: My cows knocked over one of my largest beehives twice over winter. Seems the queen survived the falls. I now have put up a fence around the hives. My bees are an Italian X Russian. The Russians have good hygiene in taking the varroa mite off themselves -- mine seem to have inherited this trait (seems the varroa mite came from that part of the world so the honeybees there evolved the triat to remove them).

yes, and mine still swarm despite my best efforts.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a problem with predators. The usual, raccoon, opossum, and hawks, but those are really not the biggest problem, the foxes and coyotes are my biggest problem. I have guineas, chickens, turkeys, ducks, geese, swans, and Pygmy goats. I do free range during the day but put everyone up at night. I don't have a problem with rodents. I only feed during the day and put up the food and night. In don't feed in the coops either. I've tried traps but keep catching our cats! Don't want to use any poisons, afraid of hurting one of my critters. I have recently put down a deposit on an Anatolian Shepard. This will be my first LGD. Any one have any advice?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Good choice! Raise him where you want him to work and establish dominance right from the start, socializing him with all livestock and correct any increased tension or excitement when chickens/livestock run, jump, flap or squawk/bleet...puppies like that kind of thing and can become excited. Never too young to start learning the job. 

Resist the temptation to keep the dog in the house at first~ or any time~ except for when visiting the family now and again. He/she needs to bond with the animal flock before bonding with the human flock, but I would take the time to socialize the dog with humans and with travel in the car, walking on a leash, etc...never know when he'll have to be vetted and it would be good if he was obedient and calm for those trips.


----------



## michelle621 (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about guard Llamas? We have had considerable predator loss this year. Mainly fox, some hawks and possibly a bobcat. The hawks were fairly easy. Firing the shotgun in the air when they are circling the chickens seems to have been enough to deter them from coming back. The fox don't respect the electric fence. They just jump over it. I read something about guard Llamas for turkey flocks. Thanks.

They are getting bold. One of the fox came up to the fence while I was in there this evening.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Bee said:


> Good choice! Raise him where you want him to work and establish dominance right from the start, socializing him with all livestock and correct any increased tension or excitement when chickens/livestock run, jump, flap or squawk/bleet...puppies like that kind of thing and can become excited. Never too young to start learning the job.
> 
> Resist the temptation to keep the dog in the house at first~ or any time~ except for when visiting the family now and again. He/she needs to bond with the animal flock before bonding with the human flock, but I would take the time to socialize the dog with humans and with travel in the car, walking on a leash, etc...never know when he'll have to be vetted and it would be good if he was obedient and calm for those trips.


Thanks so much! I've been to a few LGD sites here lately and got the exact same advice. I plan on keeping him with the animals but to where both he and livestock are safe from each other while I am not there to supervise. I've also purchased several books on LGD training and have read two so far completely now.


----------



## desertchix (Nov 11, 2014)

I am new to chickens I will have a 5 x 9 enclosed chicken coop with a small run but want to let the chickens out during the day in an additional 24 ft by 16 ft area that is fenced with 5 foot chain link fencing. They will be locked up at night but during the day they will be out. I live in an area with coyotes, bobcats, hawks, owls and an occasional mountain lion. What is the best way to protect them. Electrifying the top of the fence, razor wire or barbed wire and are there any downfalls to these suggestions. Thanks for any help.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a friend who has roosters, horses and tons of cats. She was having serious coyote problems. She got a pair of donkeys as a deterrent, it has been successful for preventing daytime attacks. She also got a Great Pyrenees (a type of dog) this type of dog is also supposed to help with deterring coyotes. Now, I don't know about bobcats. I have a small property and its surrounded by a 6ft wooden fence. I like to think that keeps ground predators away because at least they can not see my birds. Good luck to you both. It is a challenge to find the perfect fortress to protect our flocks.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Put a line of electric wire around the bottom of the pen. Putting it at the top won't stop something from digging underneath, which goes for your barbed wire and razor wire ideas as well. Just make sure the electric doesn't ground out on the chain link, putting it a few inches away from the fence and about 10' off the ground should be ideal.

As for the birds of prey, cover your run or run strands of plain wire or twine in a criss-cross over the pen, just every few feet. This will deter the raptors as they will see the lines and take note that hey won't have a clear line of escape from the pen. Thus they won't go in it.


----------



## southernkidd257 (Dec 1, 2014)

We have had something getting in our enclosed coop/run...we don't know what it is,it's getting in the run grabbing a hen and running off with it leaving nothing but a feather trail..we don't know what it is if you have any ideas,please let me know


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Could be a fox.


----------



## southernkidd257 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you for your feed back,I'm going to take your advise into consideration and do some research,and try to better my run,to prevent this animal from stealing my hens.


----------

